# Cours de Chef Subalterne de l'Armée (CCSA)



## LeColibri (21 Nov 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans la réserve et je vais commencer mon cours de chef bientôt. Selon mon unité, je devrai ensuite obligatoirement faire le Cours de Chef Subalterne de l'Armée (CCSA) qui dure environ 1 mois pour être éventuellement admissible au rang de cplc (sans fast-track). Je n'ai pas entendu parlé de ce cours et mon unité n'a pas vraiment plus d'information car elle dit que c'est nouveau.

Savez-vous quel est le but/contenu de ce cours, combien de temps il dure plus précisément et quand il se donne?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Welno (18 Jan 2021)

je voudrai bien en savoir plus car j'ai appliqué comme cuisinier et J'attends tjrs  
une offre dans la régulière.


----------



## AceBlackFlame (18 Jan 2021)

Ce cour devrait normalement avoir lieu durant la TEII durant l'été.


----------



## Welno (18 Jan 2021)

Th3_24 said:


> Ce cour devrait normalement avoir lieu durant la TEII durant l'été.


merci bcp et en ce moment les procédures de recrutement sont au point mort?


----------

